
K Lambda and the Development of Qi - fogus
http://www.lambdassociates.org/blog/klambda.htm
======
hga
Short background gleaned from Google Group:

Mark Tarver is back from India and Qi lives ^_^!

(I'd stopped paying attention when he announced he was leaving.)

~~~
icey
Thanks for this - The last I had heard about Qi was its demise, so I was
confused to see the dates in this posting.

